# 12" Fascia Board



## Maralind (Jan 25, 2009)

We've had a new roof put on our house and also had the soffits and fascia all replaced and the gutters will soon be going back on. The pitch of our garage had 10" fascia as well as another pitch of the roof on another level but no gutter. We weren't really crazy about the 10" wide fascia to begin with so when the contractor replaced the fascia I immediately was concerned because it really looked wider than it was before. The worker argued with me that it was the same size and did I want to have him go measure the board that was taken down. Yes I did want him to and yes he did. The old board measured 10" and he said see it's the same size. I didn't get up on the ladder to measure the new but darn it sure looked bigger. Several days later after the roof was completed the contractor came by to see how his crew did and commented that the 12" fascia really looked good up there. I was undoubtedly upset because frankly I'd been lied to. My question is how difficult is it to remove the 12" fascia which is of HardiPlank material? If I recall correctly the Hardi is applied first and then a piece of 1x2 on top of that with a piece of sheet metal finishing it off. I'm really annoyed to know that he most likely put up something that he just had laying around rather than spending a couple of dollars to buy the right thing. The 12" fascia isn't getting any smaller & I would really like to be able to have the contractor put up the smaller fascia if it's possible to do without destroying the roof.


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

It can,and should have been done,the 12" fascia can be cut down to 10",and then they need to repaint the cut


----------



## Maralind (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you for your reply. We also have plenty of either "1x4" or 1x6" HardiPlank that he used for the new addition areas of the house that he just built - we're thinking that with better communication with us he could have just asked us if we would want the fascia on the whole house to match, even though we did have wider in some areas before. With the new construction pitch with the 1x4 or 1x6 now visible with the old much wider, it leaves one wondering why it doesn't match. As a homeowner I would suggest that the contractors communicate about situations as they arise and give the homeowner the opportunity to say "yes" or "no", instead of assuming that if it was like that before they would want it that way again. I thank you again for your reply.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

you have a right to feel that way.Obviosly your contractor had different ideas as to what looked good.Never a good idea to lie to the homeowner
hope every thing works out


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Maralind said:


> Thank you for your reply. We also have plenty of either "1x4" or 1x6" HardiPlank that he used for the new addition areas of the house that he just built - we're thinking that with better communication with us he could have just asked us if we would want the fascia on the whole house to match, even though we did have wider in some areas before. With the new construction pitch with the 1x4 or 1x6 now visible with the old much wider, it leaves one wondering why it doesn't match.
> 
> *As a homeowner I would suggest that the contractors communicate about situations as they arise and give the homeowner the opportunity to say "yes" or "no", instead of assuming that if it was like that before they would want it that way again.* I thank you again for your reply.


I agree about communication, but that should all be done before the job starts, otherwise, the entire crew may have to stop everytime a decision needs to be made and what if the home owner is not home at the time? Then, do you just go home and wait for a decision?

No, unless other arrangements were discussed and agreed to, then the original size should be replace with a like/equal size of material.

Ed


----------



## Maralind (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for your response and your concern. By the way the photo of the roof of a house by your name has beautiful architectural interest on it. Nice work if it's yours - good taste if it's not. Thanks again...


----------



## Maralind (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes ... I agree with you. This should have been discussed if was to be changed. Communication is very important and it would be a good idea if periodically the homeowner and the contractor would do more of this. Apparantly the worker only had the 12" width so he used that or was told to use that. I am almost always home so someone couldn't/should've said "we don't have 10" Hardi Trim, so do you mind if we use the 12" or would you be OK with the 4 or 6" which we have plenty of?" Based on the first reply to my question I will have the contractor remove the 12" and replace it with the 10" or smaller. It was big before at 10" but now it really looks sort of ridiculus and as I said...it doesn't seem to be getting any smaller.
Thanks for your interest....Maralind


----------

